

160 GB/s Hybrid Memory Cube (HMC) RAM - auvi
http://www.micron.com/products/hybrid-memory-cube

======
kristianp
This seems pretty cool. I'd be interested to know why it's so much faster. Is
it just because the controller is extremely close to the ram modules?

